# Would You Trade Intelligence For Happiness?



## RosettaStoned (Mar 11, 2014)

Lisa Simpsons once observed an inverse correlation between intelligence and happiness, and it sounded true to me. But are dumb people any happier? Maybe what they gain in not worrying about everything and being overly cynical is lost in the results of poorer life choices. If they are happier then I'm tempted to stick a crayon up my nose because I think I would trade intelligence for happiness.

What do you guys think? Is there a correlation? Would you trade intelligence for happiness?


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

The more disconnection you have with the people in your environment, the less happy you will be.
The correlation in homer's case is caused by his friends (environment) who aren't in a similar headspace anymore.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

RosettaStoned said:


> 1) Is there a correlation?
> 2)Would you trade intelligence for happiness?


1) Nope. Proof? Im very happy.
2) No.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't find intelligence and happiness to be mutually exclusive.


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

Of course I would trade intelligence for happiness, is that really a question?

However, I don't feel there is any correlation, the fact that dumb people can be happy and intelligent become be miserable means nothing because the reverse is true too. Same thing with money, rich people can be miserable and poor people can be happy. Being happy is a result of setting up the mental paradigm that the only things that can make you happy are things you can directly control. Once, that is in place, it is up to you to be happy and no one else can steal it from you. Of course that is my opinion and I am bat-shit crazy, oh wait there is another one, crazy people seem happy too..lol


----------



## RosettaStoned (Mar 11, 2014)

It just seemed to me that most intelligent people I know appear to be less happy than other people I know appear to be. But maybe this was confirmation bias because now one example came to my mind of a person who is both happy and smart. I guess that answers my question.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes.
I'd give further explanations but the key word in your question speaks by itself.


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

I believe that ignorant people are not truly "happier" than the intelligent. I believe that they are simply ignorant of the fact that they are sad. Now prove this wrong (or oppositely, prove it right). You have exactly 180 seconds to complete your challenge and it begins within five seconds of you reading this sentence.


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

That was my favourite episode lol. 

I wouldn't. Intelligence makes me happy - no, not the "superiority" but learning something new each day makes me happy, or at least this is the life I have gotten used to. It keeps me going.


----------



## damiencoold (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm one of those guys who don't believe in the "ignorance is bliss" saying. I have both in my life at the moment so I don't see any reason why i should trade one for another. The act of trading in this circumstance sounds like the inability to reach self-acceptance state and thus take an easy way out.


----------



## S8on (Nov 23, 2013)

I think being more intelligent doesn't lead to less happiness. It simply means that you might be more conscious of more things and thus are more aware of different reasons to be unhappy. Again this doesn't necessarily imply that realization → unhappiness, but it may be a possibility. I think with a more in depth analysis, you realize that at the root of all happiness is some sort of hedonism that differs from the perspective of each individual. The thing is most people don't think about the things that truly make them happy.



OkWhat said:


> Being happy is a result of setting up the mental paradigm that the only things that can make you happy are things you can directly control. Once, that is in place, it is up to you to be happy and no one else can steal it from you. Of course that is my opinion and I am bat-shit crazy, oh wait there is another one, crazy people seem happy too..lol


The problem with this is how do you convince yourself to stop being unhappy about something you can't control. It might come naturally to you, but think of the loss of a loved one. Sometimes you can't help to feel sad, it just comes naturally.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Issue is that intelligent folks have to learn to use their intelligence to work towards their happiness and consciously make it happen. This mean the two things aren't mutually exclusive at all, nor do they oppose each other but they're likely harder to converge.

If you fail to do that you did nothing but waste your intelligence and using it a sole crutch to justify misery is nothing but insulting to intelligence :mellow:


----------



## marybluesky (Apr 23, 2012)

Someday I agreed this idea, but I worked on myself. I know very well the hardness of being overly sensitive, cynical & aware of the dark side, however I tried to find some way for replacing the overly negative feelings by more enjoyable ones. Plus, I realized that as an intelligent person you feel & enjoy some excellent aspects of life that a lot of people never understand.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I believe there is some sort of correlation between money and happiness, but such a concept is also relative depending on the people in question. In regards to happiness, people have different needs to be happy. That is why we can have rich people be extremely miserable and poor people be satisfied with their life. It's all perspective roud:

In regards to trading intelligence for happiness, I prefer to do the vice-versa due to the fact that I derive my happiness from my intelligence. However, the problem with my thinking is that I tend to be quite perfectionistic and get really annoyed when I fail academically since my happiness is tied with my intelligence.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't think that is possible. Intelligence is what makes me happy.


----------



## OkWhat (Feb 28, 2014)

NameUser said:


> I don't think that is possible. Intelligence is what makes me happy.


This might be the saddest statement I have ever read! 

Side conversation...totally not relevant to this thread... "Hey watch me push this square peg down this circular hole."


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

OkWhat said:


> This might be the saddest statement I have ever read!
> 
> Side conversation...totally not relevant to this thread... "Hey watch me push this square peg down this circular hole."


How is that sad?


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

... and without intelligence, what happiness do you anticipate


----------



## foodcourtfrenzy (Aug 14, 2014)

I am intelligent and happy. That being said, if I had to choose between the two, I'd take happiness every time.


----------



## 1yesman9 (Jul 10, 2014)

I think lack of happiness has more to do with Introversion and underdeveloped Fe than T.


----------



## MissAverage (Aug 7, 2014)

No


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I would argue the most intelligent people are happiest.

Happiness is inherently intelligent.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Ignorance is bliss.

There is a correlation between intelligent people and depression. I find that those who are smarter than average tend to know the harsh truth about the world, life, and the universe, thus making them sullen. But why make the truth a sad experience in the first place? What if it's not really the truth after all? I can sit here and say that this world is damaged to its core, or I can get up and make a difference everyday. I can be sad, or I can be happy. Life in itself is a choice you make everyday.

So no, I will not trade my intelligence for happiness.


----------



## Rhaegar (Aug 3, 2014)

Why would I trade my intelligence for happiness? Sounds like some ignorance is bliss bullshit. I would much rather seek truth and accept that there are things in the world to be upset about, rather than living inside a sugarcoated bubble, oblivious to anything that might act as a negative stimuli. This is one of the easiest questions that I've answered recently. I'd much rather be depressed and aware than happy and ignorant.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

RosettaStoned said:


> Lisa Simpsons once observed an inverse correlation between intelligence and happiness, and it sounded true to me. But are dumb people any happier? Maybe what they gain in not worrying about everything and being overly cynical is lost in the results of poorer life choices. If they are happier then I'm tempted to stick a crayon up my nose because I think I would trade intelligence for happiness.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is there a correlation? Would you trade intelligence for happiness?


I used to believe that there was a correlation between intelligence and depression, but I'm not so sure. I used to think it was because intelligent people were more perceptive of the problems in the world and how bad everything was, but I was viewing the world through an already cynical and machiavellian lens. I'd have to see studies to really know what to think. I'll say this though, I'm (to the best of my knowledge) intelligent and happy. I would trade happiness for intelligence though, but I wouldn't trade my girlfriend (the source of my happiness) for intelligence.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

If that were true then yes but it's not that simple.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

I need to know how you define "happiness" before I can answer your question.
Probably not, though.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

No.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

emberfly said:


> I would argue the most intelligent people are happiest.
> 
> Happiness is inherently intelligent.


That argument would be demonstrably fallacious.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Clyme said:


> I used to believe that there was a correlation between intelligence and depression, but I'm not so sure. I used to think it was because intelligent people were more perceptive of the problems in the world and how bad everything was, but I was viewing the world through an already cynical and machiavellian lens. I'd have to see studies to really know what to think. I'll say this though, I'm (to the best of my knowledge) intelligent and happy. I would trade happiness for intelligence though, but I wouldn't trade my girlfriend (the source of my happiness) for intelligence.


Since "happiness" is such a vague term (there must be hundreds of different definitions), I don't think that there could ever be a study which adequately answered this question.
There is, however, the Dunning Kruger study.

On the other hand, intelligent/educated people tend to be healthier and live longer.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

If I had intelligence, I'd already been happy because I have the gift of knowledge.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't see the two as opposing forces. I think having intelligence can make me happy. If I had no intelligence I probably wouldn't be indulging in interests that make happy. 
You might be saying ignorance is bliss. But being happy can also be affected by what you learn. Knowing the truth about something is inherently bad or dissatisfying.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

It depends if bliss and happiness are interchangeable. Even then, I still see happiness as a form of complacency, and any form of complacency can become dangerous in even the slightest excess. Nonetheless, a little happiness now and then is a good thing, I suppose. Employing my sponge of a memory and general problem solving skills to help someone else grasp a concept they have been struggling with, showing them to a new skill, does provide a generous amount of happiness to enjoy for but a moment. I don't see the need for a trade off.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think the two are opposed. A mature look on life can help you put things into perspective more, which ultimately can lead to greater happiness.

Being a little deluded (as opposed to dumb) can help you be happier according to some studies...but bluntly, I think that's because most people "care too much". Put things into perspective, set your priorities, and just remember happiness is a personal _feeling_ that doesn't need to be shackled to circumstances.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Nope, look at the statistics for the prison population. Typically lower than average IQ, increased risk of depression and suicide.


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

If you are truly intelligent, shouldn't you be intelligent enough to live the life that makes you happy? I don't see how the two oppose each other.


----------



## Brofessional (Mar 2, 2013)

inbi said:


> If you are truly intelligent, shouldn't you be intelligent enough to live the life that makes you happy? I don't see how the two oppose each other.


In some cases, intelligence breeds boredom with and distaste for the shittiness everyday life, and by extension, unhappiness. 
To answer the general topic of this thread from the outside perspective of an INFP, I would never trade intelligence for happiness. Nothing is more important than the truth.


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

Brofessional said:


> In some cases, intelligence breeds boredom with and distaste for the shittiness everyday life, and by extension, unhappiness.


Yes, but intelligence also allows one to see from multiple perspectives, both the good and the bad. Additionally, intelligence (maybe not strictly in the sense of IQ) enables the mental strength to accept things as they are and to change things that can be changed for the better.


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

NEVER! A bitter truth is better than a sweet lie. I might not be happy about what i found out but i'm certainly happy that i found out about it.


----------



## _Timshel (Sep 1, 2014)

Thomas60 said:


> The more disconnection you have with the people in your environment, the less happy you will be.
> The correlation in homer's case is caused by his friends (environment) who aren't in a similar headspace anymore.


First, in response to the question: Personally, there is no correlation. I'm intelligent and happy; I can be a cynic at times, especially when delving into philosophy or history. Plus, I've met some really dumb people who are very cynic and unhappy. 

Second, I don't necessarily agree with this statement either, or maybe I'm just the exception. My whole life I have spent primarily alone, by my own choice. People like me and I get along with everyone, but I honestly prefer to be alone. I'm not surprised you are an Extrovert and don't understand how lovely it is for an Introvert to be alone. What makes us Introverted is that we don't need other people to make us happy or give us energy, we just have it within ourselves.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I need more context to properly answer this question. It would depend on my current level of intelligence and happiness of course. What's even more important than both of these is that I live a meaningful life and that I've made a meaningful contribution to society. Neither intelligence nor happiness guarantees this, although if you're more intelligent and happy you're probably more likely to do something meaningful and see meaning in your own life. 

If I was a genius and terribly depressed, I'd probably sacrifice some of my IQ points for more happiness, but only to a point. I would still want to above average intellectually. On the reverse- if I was mentally impaired but extremely happy, I might be willing to sacrifice some happiness for more intelligence but again, only to a certain point.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Intelligence is meaningless and so is happiness. Flip a coin.


----------



## Xix (Sep 20, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Intelligence is meaningless and so is happiness. Flip a coin.


Uumm.....
On the other hand, I'm happy that I'm intelligent enough to not require pocket change to choose nothing.


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

RosettaStoned said:


> Lisa Simpsons once observed an inverse correlation between intelligence and happiness, and it sounded true to me. But are dumb people any happier? Maybe what they gain in not worrying about everything and being overly cynical is lost in the results of poorer life choices. If they are happier then I'm tempted to stick a crayon up my nose because I think I would trade intelligence for happiness.
> 
> What do you guys think? Is there a correlation? Would you trade intelligence for happiness?


Hell no. I have greater downs than most, but also greater ups. I wouldn't change the way my brain is balanced the other way either though. I just like to use my intelligence to make stories that make me happy, so actually, my intelligence makes me happy. Also, I use it to relate to the people around me effectively. Maybe this is because I'm a dom thinker. But yeah. I like my smarts.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Yes. Otherwise I could get a lobotomy and be happy as ..a person who just got a lobotomy


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

At this particular moment, yes. Whatever intelligence I have isn't doing shit right now, so I'd rather kick it to the curb and be happy instead. It just happens to be the time when I'm approaching my limit on how much I can endure on my own.

At any other time I would say no.


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't think there's a proper correlation between intelligence and happiness because other factors affect mood. Someone can be incompetent and happy if they accept their circumstances and someone can also be incompetent and sad if they don't. The same goes for intelligent people.

As for whether or not I would choose happiness over intelligence, if those two are mutually exclusive, yes. Why be intelligent if there is no reward? What value does intelligence have in a world where it means unhappiness? Yes, intelligence helps you solve problems, see the bigger picture, become self-aware, and pride for thinking above average. But those things somewhat equate to happiness to people who value intelligence anyway. Assuming that's true (and if not, why does one value intelligence), what is the logic for choosing intelligence over happiness (if mutually exclusive)?


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

If I could only have one or the other? Sure. Otherwise, no.


----------



## JinglebellsRock (Dec 10, 2014)

To me, intelligence is my source of happiness. I don't know, maybe I might not appear as happy to other people. But I'm perfectly happy swimming in my own thoughts. I honestly wouldn't trade my brain for anything.
Plus, it really depends on how you perceive happiness. If you think of happiness as Hakunah Matata, then yeah, intelligence and happiness are inversely proportional. But if you define happiness as satisfaction, then they are actually directly correlated in my opinion. I find all my thoughts, even the worries and concerns, to be very amusing to ponder over.


----------

